# Forum > Social Media > Facebook Accounts And Services > [Selling] Microsoft Bing Ads Accounts for sale Bing ads accounts from $300 to $1500+

## Bionic1

Bing ads accounts from $300 to $1000+ 
Available countries are USA, UK, CA and AU!
Delivery time instantly when in stock (Maximum 5 Hours)

The account will be : 

Verified unique and dedicated proxy
Verified with billing details
Full active account
verified with our documents
Aged between 2-5 years
100% genuine account only dedicated to you

Accounts and prices available :

$300 Spendable Price: $90 / $600 Spendable Price: $160
$800 Spendable Price: $230 / $1000 Spendable Price: $280
$1500 Spendable Price: $300 / $2000 Spendable Price: $350

You can reach me at my telegram : @BIONICHtml

----------


## Bionic1

You can reach me at my telegram : @BIONICHtml

----------


## Bionic1

You can reach me on telegram: @BIONICHtml

----------


## Bionic1

You can reach me at my telegram : @BIONICHtml

----------

